# Sunset



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice August sunset


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

very nice. What did you take your pic with?


----------



## TxAngel (Mar 2, 2005)

thats really pretty. I would love to see that everyday.
Kristen


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

sweet


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Believe or not, I took the picture with a 3 mega pixel Fugifilm. It was one of those unreal sunsets. I waded out in the water zoomed in some and took the pic.


----------

